# Online Code for SFX Contact Lenses



## churchofsubgenius

Get the ones that make it look like your pupils are completely blown out then stare at the interviewer right in the eyes while scribbling nonsense on a tablet with a white crayon.


----------



## Booterbunz

churchofsubgenius said:


> All customers save 10% off any SFX lens purchase plus get Free Priority Shipping to anywhere in the US including APO Boxes! Use coupon code FWCREEPY10
> 
> First time customers save 15% off any SFX lens purchase using coupon code FWCREEPY15.
> 
> No minimum purchase required! Hurry, offers expire October 31st, 2009.



I just wanted to say thank you for posting this!!!! I don't wear contacts or glasses and the least expensive way for me to get contacts in my area was running me around $200!!! So, I was able to order a pair of these over the phone just now. I'm supposed to have them this time next week and they ran me $66 for the pair-which may be more than other retailers but only if you have an rx already or find a site overseas-which I'm not that comfortable with. LOL Ok, now I'm rambling...but again, thank you for this posting!


----------



## Booterbunz

I received my contacts today!! It took less than a week to receive them. I will be trying them on tomorrow when I'm not so sleepy lol.


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Excellent, post some pics if you can.


----------

